# Metabo cordless tools



## redrobby (Jul 11, 2009)

I've been drooling over the specs for Metabo cordless tools, anyone have much experience with them and in particular with how they hold up in cold weather.


----------



## RocketRandalHood (Feb 28, 2011)

At my job we all use Metabo drills because that's what the company gives us (drill/hammer combo drill, LXT series if I'm not mistaken). One of my coworkers brings his own Dewalt 14V drill to work because he can't stand his company issued Metabo. I personally feel they're weak drills, I'm convinced my Makita 18V lithium is twice as good. However I'm also convinced my Makita doesn't have the same build quality because I've had to warranty it for problems with the second gear once and it's starting to act up again and I barely use the damn thing. 

My Metabo has taken a beating, tool abuse, high drops, etc. It seems to be holding up but I think the gears are starting to grind on it. On the downside the trigger on the damn thing is so wonky, it's as if it has a 1 second delay after pressing it before the drill does anything. The speed switch is also mounted in the worst spot, why Metabo couldn't put it on the top of the drill is beyond me. But if I'm ever using this thing in a tight spot or awkward angle I often bump the switch on a work surface and suddenly I go from being in high speed -> low speed. It's very frustrating.

I guess it's a good drill considering the abuse it has taken, it's nothing to get hot and bothered over though.

----------
Edit
----------
Here's my work drill: http://www.amazon.com/Metabo-SB18-LTX-602147520-18-Volt/dp/B002LE8PE6
As it turns out it has more torque than my Makita which is rated at 450 in-lbs
My Metabo is 549 in-lbs but my opinion is that it still feels weaker than my Makita.


----------



## Eddies Electric (Jan 31, 2011)

Hmm. Ok this scares me... Walmart sells them..

Ahttp://www.google.com/m/url?client=...0QFjAL&usg=AFQjCNFbH9JCAZ4t03dUKLD1pYr_OvL7bA


----------



## Dead Roman (Jul 7, 2011)

looks like garbage


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Dead Roman said:


> looks like garbage



Metabo makes the finest power tools in the world! Just because you have never heard of them does not make them garbage:thumbsup:


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Eddies Electric said:


> Hmm. Ok this scares me... Walmart sells them..
> 
> Ahttp://www.google.com/m/url?client=...0QFjAL&usg=AFQjCNFbH9JCAZ4t03dUKLD1pYr_OvL7bA



Read the rest of it "currently unavailable" it's a sales gimmick to get you to buy something else


----------



## garfield (Jul 30, 2009)

administr8tor said:


> Read the rest of it "currently unavailable" it's a sales gimmick to get you to buy something else


Very good angle grinders and grinding wheels.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

administr8tor said:


> Metabo makes the finest power tools in the world! Just because you have never heard of them does not make them garbage:thumbsup:


I wouldn't go that far. IMO both Hilti and Milwaukee are better with Bosch pretty close.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

administr8tor said:


> Read the rest of it "currently unavailable" it's a sales gimmick to get you to buy something else


 Just being curious, I stoped at Wall Mart to see if they really sold them. All I saw was low-end B&D and Skil, plus some other make I never heard of. I had to pick up kitty litter, anyway.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

administr8tor said:


> Metabo makes the finest power tools in the world! Just because you have never heard of them does not make them garbage:thumbsup:


 I was always impressed by Metalbo products. I don't know if they are still made in Germany.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gold said:


> I wouldn't go that far. IMO both Hilti and Milwaukee are better with Bosch pretty close.


 
And there you have the same opinion as the majority of professionals that are looking to use a professional quality powertool to get CONSISTENT results.

We have a pallet box of non working cordless and corded tools in our toolcrib and the only red ones have been abused to the point of case fractures. Most of the blue and green ones look new but don't run.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

administr8tor said:


> Metabo makes the finest power tools in the world! Just because you have never heard of them does not make them garbage:thumbsup:


:laughing: I have personally found that Metabo rivals Skil in quality. Just my experience.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a couple Metabo corded 4-1/2" angle grinders I got at Fastenal, and I can't kill them. I don't know about their other tools, but they make fine grinders.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

I thought Fein made Fein grinders?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

stuiec said:


> I thought Fein made Fein grinders?


Ba dum bump.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

What's a metabo 4 1/2 grinder run price wise?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> What's a metabo 4 1/2 grinder run price wise?


I think I got a decent deal at 165 each when I bought two, but I think they run closer to 200 bucks. A big step up from the 59-dollar specials I bought before.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I kinda figured they were more then the Porter Cables we buy now. Considering we're going though like 5 grinders a year I'll stick to the cheap ones.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Eddies Electric said:


> Hmm. Ok this scares me... Walmart sells them..
> 
> Ahttp://www.google.com/m/url?client=...0QFjAL&usg=AFQjCNFbH9JCAZ4t03dUKLD1pYr_OvL7bA





administr8tor said:


> Read the rest of it "currently unavailable" it's a sales gimmick to get you to buy something else


Also, if you look closely that is not sold by Wal Mart, but by a third party through Wal Mart's website.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

The Motts said:


> Also, if you look closely that is not sold by Wal Mart, but by a third party through Wal Mart's website.


Yeah, you can buy just about anything from Sears' website now.


----------

